# Saints are .500 again Franco!! GDG



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUbNu8XI-yE


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

rsfavor said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUbNu8XI-yE


I saw that yesterday on Facebook and couldn't stop laughing. In fact, I reposted on Facebook.

This Sunday is the season. If we beat the 49ers, then we are well on our way to the post season. Lose and our only salvation will be in having a winning season and sweeping the Falcons!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Thy Saints.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Now that was very funny...


----------



## DannyJ (Aug 22, 2012)

Sorry fellas Saints lose the next two. Birds to the Bowl!!!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Franco.... you just got *Kaepernicked!!!*


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah, that was zebra whipped. Goodell & his cronies.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> Franco.... you just got *Kaepernicked!!!*


I don't think that it was him as much as the 49er D Line outclassed the Saints' O line. Add Brees' bad day and it was a failure of our O! However, if they can straighten out the mess that the O line is in then they will sweep the Falcons on Thursday night. Brees is 11 - 2 vs the Falcons since donning the Fleur de Lis so, he pretty much has their number.

I don't think any team in the NFC can stop the 49ers from reaching the SB. Their D is just that good.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

The 49ers are just better than the Saints right now. The injuries didn't help, but there's no doubt San Francisco is a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*NFC is wide open IMHO. Never pick a team with a QB controversy, and in the playoffs never pick a team that doesn't have a very good qb. There have been a couple of times that dominating defenses, 02 Ravens 85 Bears, have carried a team, don't see that type of defense this year.

Cowboys need a new GM regards,

Aaron*


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *
> Cowboys need a new GM regards,
> Aaron*


That is only the beginning of their "need" list but it would certainly be a step in the right direction


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *NFC is wide open IMHO. Never pick a team with a QB controversy, and in the playoffs never pick a team that doesn't have a very good qb. There have been a couple of times that dominating defenses, 02 Ravens 85 Bears, have carried a team, don't see that type of defense this year.
> 
> Cowboys need a new GM regards,
> 
> Aaron*


The Giants have won two Super bowls with a very average QB.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

mngundog said:


> The Giants have won two Super bowls with a very average QB.


Average QB? How did you come to that conclusion?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

mngundog said:


> The Giants have won two Super bowls with a very average QB.


When did this happen?


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

rboudet said:


> Average QB? How did you come to that conclusion?


I believe Eli has only once in his life finished in the top ten in QB ratings, for almost his entire carrier he finished mid pack, right now he his 19th which is probably a little below his average rank. I not saying be not a good quarterback, simple saying you don't always have to be among top at your position to succeed, its a team sport.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

mngundog said:


> I believe Eli has only once in his life finished in the top ten in QB ratings, for almost his entire carrier he finished mid pack, right now he his 19th which is probably a little below his average rank. I not saying be not a good quarterback, simple saying you don't always have to be among top at your position to succeed, its a team sport.


QB Ratings have very little to do with how effective a QB is at winning. More important is how they play from behind, in the clutch and do they make positive things happen. I'd say Eli is very much an upper-teer QB! 

Also Aaron, the 49ers have more than a great D. This new QB is a major step up from Smith. He is mobile, accurate and makes things happen. Exactly why Harbough has made the switch! No QB controversey with the 49ers, Smith will be somewhere else next season.

I also don't think the NFC is wide open this season. The 49ers and Giants are the cream at the top this season.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Brees 2 Pick 6's is what lost the game. The Weak & Injured 'O-Line' could have withstood.

The defense held them to 17 points and they didn't give up either until the game was over hence the Blocked Kick.

Brees gave them 14 points. I mean 2 50 yd INT Returns !?!? C'mon Man!

I really thought the score was going to be 28-20 Saints. ..... sigh.....freaking Saints.....

Also Eli is a Clutch QB who can be counted on in the 4th Qtr. no matter the situation or score.

Call him whatever you want, but I call that GREAT! The brother got TWO RINGS!


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Franco said:


> QB Ratings have very little to do with how effective a QB is at winning. More important is how they play from behind, in the clutch and do they make positive things happen. I'd say Eli is very much an upper-teer QB!
> 
> Also Aaron, the 49ers have more than a great D. This new QB is a major step up from Smith. He is mobile, accurate and makes things happen. Exactly why Harbough has made the switch! No QB controversey with the 49ers, Smith will be somewhere else next season.
> 
> I also don't think the NFC is wide open this season. The 49ers and Giants are the cream at the top this season.


I respectfully disagree, if you check out the QB rankings for almost any of the great QBs in recent years, Rodgers, Brees, Peyton Manning, Brady, how many times do these guys fail to make the top ten? Almost never, as it sits right now: Rogers, Brady, Peyton 1/2/3 with Brees still in the top ten, its not a perfect system and is totally disregards running QB's but year in and year out its pretty accurate. I believe that the "playing from behind", or in the clutch is overrated, Tebow is a great example of this.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

mngundog said:


> I respectfully disagree, if you check out the QB rankings for almost any of the great QBs in recent years, Rodgers, Brees, Peyton Manning, Brady, how many times do these guys fail to make the top ten? Almost never, as it sits right now: Rogers, Brady, Peyton 1/2/3 with Brees still in the top ten, its not a perfect system and is totally disregards running QB's but year in and year out its pretty accurate. I believe that the "playing from behind", or in the clutch is overrated, Tebow is a great example of this.


We shall see;-) My hunch is that when the last 4 teams are standing, that being the Conference Championships, only one of the names you listed will be there! Other than P Manning, I expect to see QB's with names like Flako, Kaepernik, Staub and E Manning.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Franco said:


> We shall see;-) My hunch is that when the last 4 teams are standing, that being the Conference Championships, only one of the names you listed will be there! Other than P Manning, I expect to see QB's with names like Flako, Kaepernik, Staub and E Manning.


That I will agree on, the best teams will be there, it doesn't take an elite QB to get a team there and farther, nor can the best QB carry a team on his own game in and game out.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

mngundog said:


> I respectfully disagree, if you check out the QB rankings for almost any of the great QBs in recent years, Rodgers, Brees, Peyton Manning, Brady, how many times do these guys fail to make the top ten? Almost never, as it sits right now: Rogers, Brady, Peyton 1/2/3 with Brees still in the top ten, its not a perfect system and is totally disregards running QB's but year in and year out its pretty accurate. I believe that the "playing from behind", or in the clutch is overrated, Tebow is a great example of this.


Keep those thoughts & be sure to broadcast it to anyone who will listen - the wife needs a new car to match the Washer & Dryer she got after the Giants 1st SB victory. I doubt if I will ever get those odds again as most gamblers are more astute than yourself . I am an Eli believer, though his brother is more entertaining to watch, Eli gets the job done.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

mngundog said:


> I respectfully disagree, if you check out the QB rankings for almost any of the great QBs in recent years, Rodgers, Brees, Peyton Manning, Brady, how many times do these guys fail to make the top ten? Almost never, as it sits right now: Rogers, Brady, Peyton 1/2/3 with Brees still in the top ten, its not a perfect system and is totally disregards running QB's but year in and year out its pretty accurate. I believe that the "playing from behind", or in the clutch is overrated, Tebow is a great example of this.


So I guess Romo is a great qb.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*To win in the playoffs you have to be able to put pressure on the QB with your front 4. Your QB cannot make major mistakes. This is why the Cowboys frustrate me so, in the last two years we go into New Orleans beat them when they were undefeated, and last year we beat the 49'ers in overtime, can play so well at times, but others.......WOW. Reason I put we needed a new GM is if we would have signed Brees in 06, wow what could have been!! But we didn't and now here we are with the inconsistent Romo. If DeMarco Murray gets healthy before the end of the year we have a chance, if not.......another bad year in Dallas!

BTW would trade Romo for Eli in a heartbeat! Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

mngundog said:


> I would say no.


Ck his qb rating against well practically anybody. Eli, Montana, and Aikman are great because they win the big one not because they were off the charts on a qb rating. BTW better watch out Eli very well could be adding number three this year against his brother. Seems like last year the Giants went into San Fran and handed their hats to em. Lord I hate the Giants and San Fran.......da<n JJ.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Did mngundg take his ball and go home? Good thing I replied before he deleted his post. lol


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

mngundog said:


> I respectfully disagree, if you check out the QB rankings for almost any of the great QBs in recent years, Rodgers, Brees, Peyton Manning, Brady, how many times do these guys fail to make the top ten? Almost never, as it sits right now: Rogers, Brady, Peyton 1/2/3 with Brees still in the top ten, its not a perfect system and is totally disregards running QB's but year in and year out its pretty accurate. I believe that the "playing from behind", or in the clutch is overrated, Tebow is a great example of this.


I agree with Franco's point on this. Eli Manning is an elite quarterback my book.I think he has very good numbers and pulls clutch plays, and mostly just refuses to lose. I don't believe it is fair to compare Eli to Tebow as Eli is way more consistant and has won two Super Bowls. On the other hand you might remember a great clutch quarterback from Minnesota named Joe Capp. He won games with clutch play but I wouldn't consider him "elite", he was a pretty terrible passer and won games with defense.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

duk4me said:


> So I guess Romo is a great qb.


I don't believe Romo or Eli are great, I also wouldn't consider Brad Johnson, Trent Dilfer, Rex Grossman, Matt Hastlebeck, Jake Delhomme, or Kerry Collins "great qb's although everyone of them led their teams to a Super bowl.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

duk4me said:


> Did mngundg take his ball and go home? Good thing I replied before he deleted his post. lol


Sorry, I went to edit my post and just decided to rewrite it.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

mngundog said:


> I don't believe Romo or Eli are great, I also wouldn't consider Brad Johnson, Trent Dilfer, Rex Grossman, Matt Hastlebeck, Jake Delhomme, or Kerry Collins "great qb's although everyone of them led their teams to a Super bowl.


What do all of those guys have in common? Along with Favorite?


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

John Robinson said:


> I agree with Franco's point on this. Eli Manning is an elite quarterback my book.I think he has very good numbers and pulls clutch plays, and mostly just refuses to lose. I don't believe it is fair to compare Eli to Tebow as Eli is way more consistant and has won two Super Bowls. On the other hand you might remember a great clutch quarterback from Minnesota named Joe Capp. He won games with clutch play but I wouldn't consider him "elite", he was a pretty terrible passer and won games with defense.


I wasn't trying to compare Eli with Tebow, I was talking about quarterbacks being clutch, I don't believe you can discount 90% of the game and evaluate what a player does in the last 6 minutes, that's all.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

mngundog said:


> I wasn't trying to compare Eli with Tebow, I was talking about quarterbacks being clutch, I don't believe you can discount 90% of the game and evaluate what a player does in the last 6 minutes, that's all.


But Eli plays great the whole game as well as the last six minutes. I guess elite means something different to each of us. I think Eli is elite you don't, it's not like the winner of this argument gets to have his definition printed in the Oxford Dictionary.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> *.......another bad year in Dallas!*


Ain't it great?!


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

So...

...you can't be Elite until you win some Championships and Superbowl's...

...but you can win multiple Championships and Superbowl's and still not be Elite....

Got it....


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

mngundog said:


> I don't believe Romo or Eli are great, I also wouldn't consider Brad Johnson, Trent Dilfer, Rex Grossman, Matt Hastlebeck, Jake Delhomme, or Kerry Collins "great qb's although everyone of them led their teams to a Super bowl.


Again I ask what do all those qbs you reference have in common? Again the same thing as Favorite.


----------



## DannyJ (Aug 22, 2012)

When will the Falcons get some respect? Ok they flopped in the playoffs. They don't dominate games. But they are 10 and 1. That is not easily done in a league that any team could win any given Sunday. Maybe after they beat the Saints on Thursday but I doubt it. Everyone will pick against them all the way to the Bowl.

Dirty Birds to the Bowl!!!


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Howard N said:


> Ain't it great?!


Oh shut up Howard.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

DannyJ said:


> When will the Falcons get some respect? Ok they flopped in the playoffs. They don't dominate games. But they are 10 and 1. That is not easily done in a league that any team could win any given Sunday. Maybe after they beat the Saints on Thursday but I doubt it. Everyone will pick against them all the way to the Bowl.
> 
> Dirty Birds to the Bowl!!!


Many reasons, where do I begin

First, the only tuff teams they've played this season have been the Saints and Bucs and the birds are 1 and 1. They may have the softest schedule in the NFL. They played the Broncos early in the season before the Broncos got it going and the scab Refs gave them that game.

Then, there is their playoff history, Matty Noodle led them to what, 2 points in their last playoff game. Got murdered at home the year before in the playoffs.

And, no one likes a big mouth like Roddy White! Telling the Press that they have the pedigree to go 16 - 0 along with Gonzalez whinning about not getting any respect, can you spell; L O S E R S ?

I was there in 1978 when the rivalry began with the Batkowski Hail Mary to win on the last play and the Grover Klemmer game when the Ref Klemmer made a bad call giving the Dirty Birds the ball at the one on a Pass Interference call with 20 seconds left! We've been in the same freakin Division since 1970 when the Saints were moved out of the Century Division and into the NFC West. 

The irony is that the player supposedly interfered with, Falcons WR Billy Rykman, and I currently work together and are friends!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

DannyJ said:


> When will the Falcons get some respect? Ok they flopped in the playoffs. They don't dominate games. But they are 10 and 1. That is not easily done in a league that any team could win any given Sunday. Maybe after they beat the Saints on Thursday but I doubt it. Everyone will pick against them all the way to the Bowl.
> 
> Dirty Birds to the Bowl!!!


Thy Saints lose to Atlanta? This guy here.


----------



## DannyJ (Aug 22, 2012)

Been with the Birds since the Bartkowski days I can remember the Hail Mary. The Klemmer game must have been before my time. There's not an easy schedule in the NFL especially in the NFC south. I guess these last five weeks will tell the tail, starting on Thursday night. I agree Matt could have a stronger arm but I'll take it. The best we have had in along time. We need a running game. Michael Turner is done in my opinion he's lost some steps. 

The streak ends Thursday night.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

DannyJ said:


> Been with the Birds since the Bartkowski days I can remember the Hail Mary. The Klemmer game must have been before my time. There's not an easy schedule in the NFL especially in the NFC south. I guess these last five weeks will tell the tail, starting on Thursday night. I agree Matt could have a stronger arm but I'll take it. The best we have had in along time. We need a running game. Michael Turner is done in my opinion he's lost some steps.
> 
> The streak ends Thursday night.



The Hail Mary and Grover Klemmer game were both during the 78 season. I think the Falcons were still playing at Fulton Co Stadium when Ref Grover Klemmer threw a flag for Pass Interference on the last play of the game. It was a 40 yard penalty giving the birds the ball on the one yard line and the win!


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Franco said:


> Many reasons, where do I begin
> 
> First, the only tuff teams they've played this season have been the Saints and Bucs and the birds are 1 and 1. They may have the softest schedule in the NFL. They played the Broncos early in the season before the Broncos got it going and the scab Refs gave them that game.
> 
> ...


Since you were there.......you'd know the Falcons are 46-41 all-time against your johnny-come-lately aints.....
*i.e., Atlanta Falcons lead series 46-41-0. *And unlike college teams, the Falcons, like everyone else in the NFL don't set their schedule, they just play it and last I looked they were 10-1.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Granddaddy said:


> Since you were there.......you'd know the Falcons are 46-41 all-time against your johnny-come-lately aints.....
> *i.e., Atlanta Falcons lead series 46-41-0. *And unlike college teams, the Falcons, like everyone else in the NFL don't set their schedule, they just play it and last I looked they were 10-1.


Right... And the saints are...?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Granddaddy said:


> Since you were there.......you'd know the Falcons are 46-41 all-time against your johnny-come-lately aints.....
> *i.e., Atlanta Falcons lead series 46-41-0. *And unlike college teams, the Falcons, like everyone else in the NFL don't set their schedule, they just play it and last I looked they were 10-1.


Well, they'll be 10 and 2 come Thursday night! Like I wrote earlier, since Brees donned the Fleur de Lis, he is 11 - 2 vs the Dirty Birds. He's got their number! ;-)

P S

Johnny come lately is better than never ever having been there.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Franco said:


> Well, they'll be 10 and 2 come Thursday night! Like I wrote earlier, since Brees donned the Fleur de Lis, he is 11 - 2 vs the Dirty Birds. He's got their number! ;-)
> 
> P S
> 
> Johnny come lately is better than never ever having been there.


OK, take your small victories where you can with such an underperforming year & record, because your aints ain't going anywhere this year. And we'll see about Thursday when even you may find your small victories hard to come by.


----------



## DannyJ (Aug 22, 2012)

Rise Up!!! Dirty Birds... Aint's going down...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Granddaddy said:


> OK, take your small victories where you can with such an underperforming year & record, because your aints ain't going anywhere this year. And we'll see about Thursday when even you may find your small victories hard to come by.


Try & try as they might, Atlanta (Hey, atleast The Georgia Bulldogs are in that state. I'd be holding on to that straw of hope if I were you.) just can't grasp sports or relevancy. Thy Saints will continue the DOMINATION of the falcons since Cool Brees has been there. Heck, even Aaron Brooks feasted on the falcons "D".


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

In the news last night and this morning were the reports of the Saints' team bus at the Atlanta Airport getting pelted with eggs.

Well, they have caught the culprit!


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Franco said:


> In the news last night and this morning were the reports of the Saints' team bus at the Atlanta Airport getting pelted with eggs.
> 
> Well, they have caught the culprit!


Where did Matt get the dynasaur egg?


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

The Giants did win 2 Superbowls with an average QB, names where Phil and Jeff. Eli is good, one of the best.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

* Be cheering with you tonight Franco!!!! Never been a big fan of the Dirty Birds!!

Who Dat Nation Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Franco said:


> In the news last night and this morning were the reports of the Saints' team bus at the Atlanta Airport getting pelted with eggs.
> 
> Well, they have caught the culprit!


I like that one.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Aaron Homburg said:


> * Be cheering with you tonight Franco!!!! Never been a big fan of the Dirty Birds!!
> 
> Who Dat Nation Regards,
> 
> Aaron*


Thanks Aaron! Still waiting on my bud's Creek Robber female to come into heat to breed to your boy.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

I think the Falcons figure it out this game. I mean it's a turning point for them. They've got to show up and beat their Rivals if they ever want to get the monkey off their back.

But hopefully not LOL!


----------



## DannyJ (Aug 22, 2012)

Get your popcorn ready!!! Tomorrow's headlines "Julio Jones scorches Saints secondary for 3 TDs."
Birds make a statement tonight!!!


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

The Falcons are looking good so far...


----------



## DannyJ (Aug 22, 2012)

Running game showed up...About to go up by three scores...Hope they pour it on!!!


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Saints didn't show up to play. Drew Brees looks like Blaine Gabbert.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Charles C. said:


> Saints didn't show up to play. Drew Brees looks like Blaine Gabbert.


Don't you dare!

Just hang on. Falcons will let up and we'll catch up.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

oh...my....


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Should be a very interesting second half. Falcons' O hasn't shown much other than Turner in the 1st Q.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Drew Brees has GOT to be disappointed. What is the DEAL!?


----------



## DannyJ (Aug 22, 2012)

Brees got pudding in his eyes. Matt Bryant just won it for us.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

I'd be more upset that his streak record might get snapped than I am of losing this game


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

How hard is it to swallow when you completely self-implode?

...sigh...


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Congrats to the Falcons fans, your team has finally beaten the Saints.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Franco said:


> Congrats to the Falcons fans, your team has finally beaten the Saints.


With a little help from your QB....


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Maybe the Saints wanted to show Sean Peyton what coaching the Cowboys would be like.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Did not watch the game...kinda sad that Brees TD streak has come to an end...I know that records are made to be broken, but somehow IMO this one wont be..couldnt think of a better guy to hold it than DB


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Why did Drew pick this game to self destruct. There goes my playoff chances in my fantasy league. Thanks for all the other games you won for me Drew.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Dustin D said:


> I'd be more upset that his streak record might get snapped than I am of losing this game


Personal stats are more important than winning?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> Did not watch the game...kinda sad that Brees TD streak has come to an end...I know that records are made to be broken, but somehow IMO this one wont be..couldnt think of a better guy to hold it than DB


Tom Brady is only 10 games behind and should break the record by mid-season next year. 

Drew had an off night but, the Saints O Tackles have to be the worst and have been exposed over these last two games. Saints' O outgained the Falcons by 150 yards and were 7 of 14 on 3rd down. Falcons were 1 of 11 of 3rd down. Ryan was only 18 of 35 for 165 yards. The difference in the game was the Falcons D line vs the Saints O line. Interesting comment of the NFL Network after the game saying that this was the Falcons' Super Bowl. Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

It was a fun game to watch for those of us who don't love or hate either team. It never ceases to amaze me on how momentum plays in football. At one point Atlanta looked unstoppable and was close to going ahaed 21-0, then their offense stalled, their runners who were smoking the Saints O-line were now being stopped for no gain and Ryan coudn't complete a pass. At the same time NO's offense came alive and appeared unstoppable. As they marched down the field at the end of the first half I really thought NO was going to win the game, then Brees blows it by throwing that checkdown and the half ends before he can get a play off, so no points. I really thought that was the play of the game. If they had even scored a field goal there, I think they would have gone on to win.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Franco said:


> Tom Brady is only 10 games behind and should break the record by mid-season next year.
> 
> Drew had an off night but, the Saints O Tackles have to be the worst and have been exposed over these last two games. Saints' O outgained the Falcons by 150 yards and were 7 of 14 on 3rd down. Falcons were 1 of 11 of 3rd down. Ryan was only 18 of 35 for 165 yards. The difference in the game was the Falcons D line vs the Saints O line. Interesting comment of the NFL Network after the game saying that this was the Falcons' Super Bowl. Maybe, maybe not.


Only one stat counts at the end of the game.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Look like the Dirty Birds are folding being as they've clinched their Play-Off Berth


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

wow Franco, this game at my Giants is a good one. I was thinking blow out but here at end of 3rd its only 27 - 42


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Dustin D said:


> Look like the Dirty Birds are folding being as they've clinched their Play-Off Berth


Saints fan talking smack? Now that's funny.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

huntinman said:


> Saints fan talking smack? Now that's funny.


Comprehension Fail.

It's a simple statement of the obvious. Falcons have no reason to play their guts out, they've clinched their Division and don't have a perfect record to keep up so might as well go half throttle which is what they did today.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Dustin D said:


> Comprehension Fail.
> 
> It's a simple statement of the obvious. Falcons have no reason to play their guts out, they've clinched their Division and don't have a perfect record to keep up so might as well go half throttle which is what they did today.


Original point fail. If it was so obvious what you were trying to say I might have understood it. 

But what is the Saints excuse this week?


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

huntinman said:


> Original point fail. If it was so obvious what you were trying to say I might have understood it.
> 
> But what is the Saints excuse this week?


lol You can make something out of nothing all you want, just don't expect everyone else to read your mind. I can't comment on your ability or lack there of to understand plainly written statements.

Excuse or Reason? Can you take a logical discussion about it without turning it around? if so here's a try.

No Defense and 4 Turnovers and the Giants are a much better more consistent team.That's pretty much the reason/excuse of why they lose this game.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

huntinman said:


> ....But what is the Saints excuse this week?


special teams looked a bit weak, they could work on that.
and in the past they always beat my Giants late in the year.
so I was expecting the worst. Happy Happy Joy Joy!!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Dustin D said:


> .....No Defense and 4 Turnovers and the Giants are a much better more consistent team.That's pretty much the reason/excuse of why they lose this game.


it's like that old classic football quote from that guy with the hat and dress coat, when asked "why did your team loose? Lack of points"


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Ken Bora said:


> it's like that old classic football quote from that guy with the hat and dress coat, when asked "why did your team loose? Lack of points"


Pretty much, but a Shootout are close to it wasn't what I was looking forward to.

With the Saints 'D' playing well the last couple weeks I expected some resisitence. I suppose after those once again turnovers they said screw it. Which is what they'll be saying for the rest of the season so I'll not likely watch another Saints Game this year. Probably pay more attention to games that have MEANING.

Man the Saints have become a Turnover MONSTER in the last three games. Holy Crap.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Dustin D said:


> Probably pay more attention to games that have *MANNING*.
> 
> Man the Saints have become a Turnover MONSTER in the last three games. Holy Crap.


fixed it for ya


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Ken Bora said:


> fixed it for ya


Hey I'm a Fan of the Mannings for obvious reasons


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> wow Franco, this game at my Giants is a good one. I was thinking blow out but here at end of 3rd its only 27 - 42


Any team looking for revenge against the Saints, without a Headcoach, this is the season to get it. I believe my team beat yours by an average of 25 points the previous two meetings. 

Dustin D, trying to have a discussion with Huntingman is like trying to have a discussion with a fool.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Franco said:


> Dustin D, trying to have a discussion with Huntingman is like trying to have a discussion with a fool.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Franco said:


> Any team looking for revenge against the Saints, without a Headcoach, this is the season to get it. I believe my team beat yours by an average of 25 points the previous two meetings.
> 
> Dustin D, trying to have a discussion with Huntingman is like trying to have a discussion with a fool.


Pot... Meet kettle


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Franco said:


> Any team looking for revenge against the Saints, without a Headcoach, this is the season to get it. I believe my team beat yours by an average of 25 points the previous two meetings.
> 
> Dustin D, trying to have a discussion with Huntingman is like trying to have a discussion with a fool.


Yeah, there is an old saying.

"Payback is a ............."


----------

